# the "what are you eating right now?" thread



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought the weight board should have one.


Me? Mac'n'cheese and homemade french-fried potatoes.



np: the clash - police and thieves


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2005)

Cheese doodles and crystal light, but I'm hoping to get up the energy to make my dinner.... kielbasa soup!


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> crystal light


 
isn't that like... diet water?



hey! how'd you change your label?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 30, 2005)

Triple Ginger Snaps (from Trader Joe's) and Arizona Iced Green Tea


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> isn't that like... diet water?
> 
> 
> 
> hey! how'd you change your label?




LOL... no, it's iced tea, but I used Crystal Light because it's my favorite, not for the calorie counting (which when accompanied by cheese doodles should be clear!). 

As for my label.... hee hee... _I'm special _*tightens her helmet*

And where did the other smilies go? I only have 3 showing right now. I hope that means we're getting some upgrades to them... there are GREAT ones available if you can get your hands on them, Conrad.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> As for my label.... hee hee... _I'm special _*tightens her helmet*


 
ha!!


maybe if i was a gorgeous, popular fat girl, conrad would give me one, too.

also, i don't know if you have the basic, advanced, or wysiwyg option for your posts, but if you have the wysiwyg, there's a drop-down menu with quite a few smilies.


heh, you typed the as "hte." that's teh bomb.


----------



## Jeannie (Sep 30, 2005)

Ice cream. One scoop Breyers Coffee and one scoop Breyers Butter pecan.

Just before that, dinner was a big Romaine salad with honey mustard dressing.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 30, 2005)

Had a barenaked burrito from burritoville with tons of tomatillo salsa and guacmole. Also had a "10 cent" glass of white wine at a book signing earlier in the evening.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2005)

I've now moved on to a bowl of mashed potatoes (left over in fridge). The kielbasa soup just isn't happening... would be about an hour before I was ready to eat it, and at this time of night... I've lost all motivation. 

Sunday though... oh yes, the kielbasa and I have a date.

**oh my God, that doesn't sound good... LOL... but you know what I mean!!**


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 30, 2005)

I had a big take-out dinner just about an hour ago.

3 pieces of pizza with garlic powder
chicken parmesan sub
6 mozzarella sticks

and crystal light raspberry lemonade (Fat girls get a lot of use out of this not because its diet, but because its good water content for the bod)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Sunday though... oh yes, the kielbasa and I have a date.
> 
> **oh my God, that doesn't sound good... LOL... but you know what I mean!!**




Is "The Kielbasa" what you call your man??? ROFL *snort* Lucky you!!

I had sausage and meatballs tontie! NO REALLY! LOL

Sandie Z


----------



## missaf (Oct 1, 2005)

Mmm, a box of 8 ice cream drumsticks, a whole freschetta pizza to which I added my own veggies, and about half a gallon of Crystal Light (For the water, like Heather!).


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

missaf said:


> Mmm, a box of 8 ice cream drumsticks, a whole freschetta pizza to which I added my own veggies, and about half a gallon of Crystal Light (For the water, like Heather!).



Damn girl.. 8 ice cream cones... ya didn't save one for me? I mean, if you came over I woulda given ya a slice of pizza 

As for the crystal light, yeah its a savior. I hate water. Don't ask me why, I just do. Most people say how can you hate water, it doesn't take like anything really. But I always have ever since I was a child.

So Ms. CubHiya (AnnMarie) told me if I drink Crystal Light its just like having water. So I drink my 8 glasses a day to keep the doctor away


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2005)

Kroger Wavy Potato Chips
Dr Pepper

And Sandie is eating plain tuna (solid white) and drinking water. It's amazing what you'll eat at 11:00 PM when you don't feel like cooking.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 1, 2005)

In HUGE quantity.

Naturally, i mean to save the shells for the compost pile so every receptical in reach is full of peanut shells (and some of the recepticals have been full for weeks).

I need to tend to this or change to a munchie with no byproduct.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2005)

Raspberry muesli with a bunch of nuts, raisins and cut-up strawberries in oat milk. Hey, you asked.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2005)

A little while ago I had some havarti cheese (very creamy -- my favorite!), on some seasoned Rye-Krisps.

Santaclear, that sounds delicious. Never had oatmilk, though. What's it taste like? Is it as icky as soy milk?


----------



## missaf (Oct 1, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> Damn girl.. 8 ice cream cones... ya didn't save one for me? I mean, if you came over I woulda given ya a slice of pizza
> 
> As for the crystal light, yeah its a savior. I hate water. Don't ask me why, I just do. Most people say how can you hate water, it doesn't take like anything really. But I always have ever since I was a child.
> 
> So Ms. CubHiya (AnnMarie) told me if I drink Crystal Light its just like having water. So I drink my 8 glasses a day to keep the doctor away



Well hell, I used to live closer, we coulda shared, lol!

I like drinking water, but ours here tastes like swimming pool water, so we drink Crystal Light or watered down frozen juices, or I'll put fresh lemon in my ice water. I like to use filters, but they can get pricey when you drink as much as we do around here!


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 1, 2005)

i'm going to have some life cereal for a midnight snack.

i'm a medium-sized boy, but i've been eating like a fat girl today.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 1, 2005)

mac 'n cheese with french fries.

Cool, waiting for superman, I thought I was the only one who did that.

Yay for carbs!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2005)

Tina said:


> Santaclear, that sounds delicious. Never had oatmilk, though. What's it taste like? Is it as icky as soy milk?



Oh, I like soy milk, Tina, so you probably wouldn't like oat either. I started using it around five years ago when I suddenly had super high cholesterol. I almost never drink it plain tho, just in coffee or cereal. 
I like soy, rice and oat milk, in that order. Soy and rice are good mixed too. Rice is kinda thin. Oat for some reason sucks in coffee. I vary 'em 'cos too much soy makes me allergic. Forget comparing them with cow's milk - it's just different.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2005)

But for the record, pizza and ice cream are the finest and most basic of all foods. I just don't happen to be eating them today.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 1, 2005)

Tina said:


> Is it as icky as soy milk?



Tina, if you can't stomach soy milk, you may be trying the wrong kind. I find all varieties of the Silk brand exquisitely tasty. Can't get enough of it, in fact. But all other brands I've tried have been revolting. I drink copious amounts of it, and use it in cereal, but I won't defile my coffee with anything less than half-n-half. I've always been a big milk drinker, and still drink lots (including whole milk!), but I have lucky genetics and don't have to worry about my cholesterol.

Santaclear's right, though. If you're thinking of it as a milk substitute, you're expecting too much. Apples and oranges. I enjoy it nearly as much as milk, but there are times when only a frosty glass of cow juice will do. Like post-pizza, for example, and post-cake. And post-ice cream, oddly enough


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Soy milk is delish!

I've just had ham and mushroom tagaliteli (sp?!) from marks and spencer. Mmmm was nice.


----------



## jamie (Oct 1, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> In HUGE quantity.
> 
> Naturally, i mean to save the shells for the compost pile so every receptical in reach is full of peanut shells (and some of the recepticals have been full for weeks).
> 
> I need to tend to this or change to a munchie with no byproduct.



They sell peanuts pre-shelled these days


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 1, 2005)

jamie said:


> They sell peanuts pre-shelled these days


 

they do?! that's crazy! how to they get the shells off?! probably asian kids in sweatshops do it. i want no part in this.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2005)

BB, you just answered the question I was going to ask Santa, which was, are there any brands that taste better than others. I tried soy milk a couple of years ago and was disgusted. I'm not thrilled with regular milk and hardly drink it (except as you mentioned with certain things that just aren't as good without it), but it just seems soy milk would be much better for me -- less sugar and all (which my body doesn't seem to tolerate well at all).

Maybe I'll try the silk and see how that goes -- with cereal, or something, not plain in a glass.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2005)

Chicken adobo, pork adobo, rice, poncit and lumpia. Wonderfully delicious Phillippino food!


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Absolutly nothing and i'mstarving and want chinese.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2005)

Ouch. Seems like this would be the wrong thread to be reading, then, Em. Torture.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah it is


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 1, 2005)

I just ate a huge piece of southwest grilled salmon from Trader Joe's with a glass of Crystal Light (I too am part of the Crystal Light Crowd). I'll probably have some salsa and chips later while watching a movie and I have a new box of drumstick ice cream cones. I'll eat one (perhaps two.. shhhh) for dessert.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 1, 2005)

Left over macaroni and cheese washed down with some diet coke. I would love to finish up with some Hershey caramel kisses but I ate all I had already :


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Oct 1, 2005)

I have just eaten:
2 Popeye's chicken strips (mild)
3 Popeyes chicken (leg, thigh, wing) (again mild)
1 slice meatlovers pizza
2 hot dogs
french fries
1 order of chicken & brocolli from Bombgaurts.

Yep, I'm a little full and a little not. Still drinking fluids though... doesnt' count as eating.  

Oops! Also had a plain hamburger on a corn-dusted roll.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 2, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> Oh, I like soy milk, Tina, so you probably wouldn't like oat either. I started using it around five years ago when I suddenly had super high cholesterol. I almost never drink it plain tho, just in coffee or cereal.
> I like soy, rice and oat milk, in that order. Soy and rice are good mixed too. Rice is kinda thin. Oat for some reason sucks in coffee. I vary 'em 'cos too much soy makes me allergic. Forget comparing them with cow's milk - it's just different.



Have you ever tried almond milk? When I first heard about it my first thought was "Uh, no thanks". But I tried it and it tastes really good. Plus almonds have the good kind of fat that helps people lower their cholesterol and triglycerides.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

The kielbasa soup is about 20 mins from meeting it's maker. Me. 

Okay, so it already met it's maker... but you get what I'm saying?


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 2, 2005)

by "meeting its maker," i believe you mean "meeting the inside of its maker's tummy."

sounds yummy.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 2, 2005)

What is the recipe? I have some kielbasa hanging around in the freezer and I'm sick of paring it with sauerkraut.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> What is the recipe? I have some kielbasa hanging around in the freezer and I'm sick of paring it with sauerkraut.



This is a completely made up concoction, but I love it and eat it about 2 times a week. 

You need: 

1 can of shelled beans (or pink/light red kidney beans, but I preferred shelled)


1 can of diced tomatoes (I use roasted garlic or onion variety, but NOT italian herb or something, NOT the right flavor)


1 kielbasa (I use light because I'm not such a fan of the super grease, but it's up to you)


Cooked rice (I use white, and I cook about 2 cups of the raw rice, so whatever that equals cooked


1 large can of chicken broth (48 oz)


sweet onion


minced garlic

Combine broth, can of tomatoes, can of beans, pepper, onion powder*, garlic powder* into large soup pot (like a big kettle, it makes a bunch), boil and or simmer while you prepare the rest. 

I cut the kielbasa in half down the middle (long way) and then I cut each half into 1/4 inch or so strips. That way they are sort of bite-size half moons in the soup. You can do it whatever way you want. You're going to heat/lightly brown the kielbasa, some diced onion, and minced garlic in a frying pan. You can use as much or as little of them as you'd like, but I usually use about a tablespoon of garlic, and a large diced wedge of onion. When everything is heated, onions are getting wet/translucent, you can stop cooking and add everything to the pot. 

When the rice is done, you add that in to the pot as well. I usually add it about half, then a little more and keep stiring until I have a good broth/stuff ratio... again, totally up to you how wet or thick you'd like it. 

I usually cook it about 20 more mins (simmer) so the rice can soak up a bit more broth and set all the ingredients together... then eat it!  

Hope that makes sense, I've never had to break it all down as I just sort of threw it all in a pan one day and kept doing it since then!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> by "meeting its maker," i believe you mean "meeting the inside of its maker's tummy."
> 
> sounds yummy.



You are correct, and the time is nigh!


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2005)

A homemade carnitas meat burrito, with plenty of avocado and sour cream.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2005)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Have you ever tried almond milk? When I first heard about it my first thought was "Uh, no thanks". But I tried it and it tastes really good. Plus almonds have the good kind of fat that helps people lower their cholesterol and triglycerides.



I've never heard of that. It's worth a try, thanks.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 3, 2005)

The grandson was here this weekend, and we made caramel apples this afternoon. I also made some homemade caramel nut candy. Yummmmmmmm!!

Great fall treat!!


----------



## prettyssbbw (Oct 3, 2005)

coming in a little late but i had for breakfast
1 pound of bacon
6 biscuits
6 fried eggs
Butter and brown sugar for the biscuits

Lunch
1 can of chili
6 hotdogs
put onto bread and smeared with mayo with
some fresh diced onions.smothered with chili yumm
some shoestring fries

Snack.
Large bag of fritos BBQ Hoops.
Coke (probably 6 through the day)

Dinner
9x13 Pan of Tater tot casserole and a coke.

After dinner snack
2 Large Mcflurries.One Oreo and caramel and one rolo one. (ty bbwcutie for putting me onto these!)

After reading about ya'lls mac n cheese i think i want that now lol.

Ya'll got to hit AnnMarie up for her Corn Chowdah recipe! I found the recipe on her blog and it is DELICIOUS! 

TTYL XOXO


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2005)

prettyssbbw said:


> Ya'll got to hit AnnMarie up for her Corn Chowdah recipe! I found the recipe on her blog and it is DELICIOUS!




OH yeah, I JUST made my first batch of the season last week, and man it was SOOOOO good... ugh, I think I'm going to have to make more today... now I'm wanting it.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 3, 2005)

Just went grocery shopping today and I'm now happily munching on Hershey caramel Kisses!!! They rock!


----------



## Ivy (Oct 3, 2005)

Reeses cups! I've been eating them like it's going outta style..


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet and sour chicken and crab rangoons


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2005)

Cheese ravioli with this wonderful pesto from Costco, and freshly grated asiago cheese.


----------



## Tim_FA (Oct 3, 2005)

710 ML can of Old Milwaukee .......MMMmmmmmm


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> OH yeah, I JUST made my first batch of the season last week, and man it was SOOOOO good... ugh, I think I'm going to have to make more today... now I'm wanting it.



AnnMarie - Puhleeeze can you post the recipe? Or email me, if you'd prefer.

I am gathering recipes for Thanksgiving one by one. And I want each one to have a story behind it. This one would be "AnnMarie's Chowdah". Sounds like a good story to me!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> AnnMarie - Puhleeeze can you post the recipe? Or email me, if you'd prefer.
> 
> I am gathering recipes for Thanksgiving one by one. And I want each one to have a story behind it. This one would be "AnnMarie's Chowdah". Sounds like a good story to me!




Here is the link to the original recipe: 

Chick. Corn Chowdah

This was based on a small crockpot. I've since upgraded to a 6 quart, and had to ammend parts of the recipe so it wouldn't burn, would make more, etc. If you need a different version, just let me know. 

Also, I no longer include the cream of potato soup, so you can skip that part if you want and maybe add a little more broth or something. 

 Enjoy!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2005)

Kozy Shack chocolate pudding with cool whip. 

Nummmmy!


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Oct 4, 2005)

I had some steak (cheep cut of meat though for this broke girl)marinated in terriaki sauce and some some shrimp cooked in lemon garlic sauce.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 4, 2005)

...popcorn!


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 4, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> This is a completely made up concoction, but I love it and eat it about 2 times a week.
> 
> You need:
> 
> ...








_****drooool*****_

Jeeziz friggin' cripes AM, I'm hungry AND aroused. God, that sounds gooood. And please tell me you're preparing this keilbasa soup wearing nothing more than an Hello Kitty apron, your sexy librarian glass, and a smile.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 4, 2005)

By the way, I'm stuffing my cake hole with smoked salmon on cheddar Triskets and I'm washing it down with Crystal Light (pink lemonade) while looking at an old episode of Good Times from this first season DVD box set I got for damn-near free at Walmart. 

Oh, and I got my salmon at Trader Joe's too. Smoke salmon ain't cheap ya know. A piece the size of a men's wallet will set you back 12.00.

And speaking of Trader Joe's, raise your hand if you're koo-koo for Trader Joe's Mochi Balls. Daaaaaaaaammmmnnnn, those are gooooooooodddd. I like the strawberry.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Oct 4, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> By the way, I'm stuffing my cake hole with smoked salmon on cheddar Triskets and I'm washing it down with Crystal Light (pink lemonade) while looking at an old episode of Good Times from this first season DVD box set I got for damn-near free at Walmart.
> 
> Oh, and I got my salmon at Trader Joe's too. Smoke salmon ain't cheap ya know. A piece the size of a men's wallet will set you back 12.00.
> 
> And speaking of Trader Joe's, raise your hand if you're koo-koo for Trader Joe's Mochi Balls. Daaaaaaaaammmmnnnn, those are gooooooooodddd. I like the strawberry.




you know crystal light pink lemonade is super good if you make it with 1 less cup of water then required.. it has a stronger not so watery tast.. yum.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

Sandie S-R said:


> The grandson was here this weekend, and we made caramel apples this afternoon. I also made some homemade caramel nut candy. Yummmmmmmm!!
> 
> Great fall treat!!




I'd like some of your homemade caramel nut candy!
Right now, Please!  
Soundy very yummy!

~Allie


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> _****drooool*****_
> 
> Jeeziz friggin' cripes AM, I'm hungry AND aroused. God, that sounds gooood. And please tell me you're preparing this keilbasa soup wearing nothing more than an Hello Kitty apron, your sexy librarian glass, and a smile.



LOL... it's not just good, it's fan-freakin'-tastic. I've been eating it like it's going out of style for about 5 months... not kidding. 

As for the cooking clothes, the best I can do for you is underwear, hair in a ponytail, librarian glasses, and a HUGE oversized zip up hoodie that goes to mid-thigh.  That's my "at home" outfit. In the winter it's the same, but add on some pj pants.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> By the way, I'm stuffing my cake hole with smoked salmon on cheddar Triskets and I'm washing it down with Crystal Light (pink lemonade) while looking at an old episode of Good Times from this first season DVD box set I got for damn-near free at Walmart.
> 
> Oh, and I got my salmon at Trader Joe's too. Smoke salmon ain't cheap ya know. A piece the size of a men's wallet will set you back 12.00.
> 
> And speaking of Trader Joe's, raise your hand if you're koo-koo for Trader Joe's Mochi Balls. Daaaaaaaaammmmnnnn, those are gooooooooodddd. I like the strawberry.



Glad to see another person on the Crystal Light train, there are a LOT of us!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

Is Crystal Light made with Splenda? Just Curious...

~Allie


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 4, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> Oh, I like soy milk, Tina, so you probably wouldn't like oat either. I started using it around five years ago when I suddenly had super high cholesterol. I almost never drink it plain tho, just in coffee or cereal.
> I like soy, rice and oat milk, in that order. Soy and rice are good mixed too. Rice is kinda thin. Oat for some reason sucks in coffee. I vary 'em 'cos too much soy makes me allergic. Forget comparing them with cow's milk - it's just different.



I drink soymilk too due to lactose intolerance. But nothing beats real half & half for coffee. I figure if it's only a little each day... So far, so good!
Have you ever tried Almond Milk? Now that';s creamy!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2005)

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes with corn! yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm This is my favorite comfort food. And I seem to be eating Meatloaf everyday now for a week. Hmmmmmm Wonder why? 

And then I'm gonna hve some homemade walnut honey cookies. They taste just like Baklava. OH YUM!


----------



## jamie (Oct 4, 2005)

The new pan pizza from Papa Johns. Very very yummy - with onions, mushrooms, sausage, peppers and extra cheese.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Is Crystal Light made with Splenda? Just Curious...
> 
> ~Allie



Nope, good ol' fashioned aspartame.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2005)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Have you ever tried almond milk? When I first heard about it my first thought was "Uh, no thanks". But I tried it and it tastes really good. Plus almonds have the good kind of fat that helps people lower their cholesterol and triglycerides.



Yeah, I have but it's been a few years now and I hardly remember it. (I think it was more expensive and that was the main reason I didn't get more.) Time to try it again.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 6, 2005)

You should really try bubble tea that consists of almond milk and black tea. To die for, really!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2005)

sweetnnekked said:


> I drink soymilk too due to lactose intolerance. But nothing beats real half & half for coffee. I figure if it's only a little each day... So far, so good!
> Have you ever tried Almond Milk? Now that';s creamy!!



Actually for a while I was drinking coffee black out of choice so I guess I didn't miss half & half a bit, but after a while the acid from the coffee got to be too much.
Gonna try almond milk again soon.


----------



## conradb212 (Oct 14, 2005)

Per your moderator's request (SoVerySoft), I changed the name of the board and moved this thread from the Weight Board to this board.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2005)

Sandie and I are enjoying some homemade pecan brittle. It's Sandie's recipe, made with honey instead of sugar. And we're thinking about marketing it, because it's so good.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

...at this very moment....delicious rice and cottage cheese casserole with corn and yummy green beans! There is also a salade' with feta cheese and some olive oil and balsamic vinegar dressing with my name on it in the fridge....hey, a gainer and gluttone' I may be, but do eat rather healthily and enjoy my greens..delicioso! There will be a pound of fettucine in a bit! Bon appetit!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 16, 2005)

Its late, and so I'm just snacking. Dark Chocolate Kisses and Nutter Butter.


----------

